# 66 Tempest Post Door & Quarter Panel Reveal Moldings



## Mr66GTO (Nov 12, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get Door & Quarter panel reveal moldings?? Any info would be great. It has to be for a 66 Tempest Post. Thanks.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Try frankspontiacparts, sometimes they got parts that are not listed but if they don't have it don't try to get a ballpark price. I tried to get a ballpark figure what a 68 tilt column shift column would cost and ask for ballpark figure, the reply was ( we do not negotiate price) I wrote back ok I understand it won't be a firm price but what range do they normally fall in, the reply? We do NOT! Negotiate prices, I said I know but when I say ballpark I mean the jest y'all get for one and the most y'all get for one... Anyway point being if they don't have it don't try to get a figure out of them.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Should have a piece or two of nice rear 1/4 reveal moldings for a '66 or 67 Post. 
Feel free and PM if still in need.


----------

